# Standard Poodle vs. German Shepherd



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Man, I can't believe how white his face is, not even pink after being shaved?! That blows my mind.

I love how clear your pictures are, great angles!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I shave him with a 40 as well but a 30 on feet. Never had any problems with his face.

I've been doing it with a 40 since he was 10 weeks old so he's used to it. I still also put baby powder on right after a face shave just to make sure it doesnt burn or itch at all.


----------



## Mumzilla (Aug 4, 2010)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I love his feet and beautiful jet black pigment. He looks cute being so ice white with those pinky ears.. LOL


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I know you're relieved that they've started playing. No more ignoring one another. But it may be non-stop playing from now on! Love seeing the two play and jaw with each other. Is that Pandora or Loki?


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I could watch dogs play for HOURS


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

That is Pandora.


Loki unfortunately had to be put to sleep awhile back. He had severe problems with his hips..we tried different meds from the vet and kept having to give them time to work but nothing helped.

It would get so bad his legs would just fall out from under him and he'd start crying/screaming in pain. The vet said we could have tried a hip replacement but that it wasn't a guarantee and he personally did not think it would help Loki. He suggested having him put down. I struggled with the decision for quite awhile wondering if it was the right thing to do. I just couldn't take watching him in that much pain. Loki was not even a very old dog. We were told he had hip problems before he was a year old! Quality of life over quantity of life anyday though. I would have been fine keeping him on supplements for the rest of his life and pain management but nothing seemed to work.


----------

